#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-07
<AndyCR> hi
<AndyCR> anyone have an hp dv9000t?
<AndyCR> anyone have suspend working?
<spua7> Hi
<benanzo> anyone know anything about EFI + ELILO on an Apple MacBook?
<argh> hi just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my amilo m3438g, i would like to make a report... need something in particular?
<argh> found issues with sound card and classic suspend/hibernate related to nvidia drivers...
<crimsun> what sound issues?
<argh> volume wheel can't change volume
<crimsun> we can't do anything about that (there's already a bug reported)
<crimsun> we need actual documentation, which hasn't been forthcoming
<argh> uh oh
<crimsun> upstream isn't exactly waiting with bated breath, either.
<argh> anyway i found everything else works
<PerToft> Hi
<fluxy> hello people
<fluxy> what's this channel about?
<stantheman215> i'm trying to find the #ubuntu room but having trouble finding it in the extremely long list.  i there an easier way to get there?
<fluxy> uh yeah
<fluxy> /join #ubuntu
<stantheman215> i enter that here in gaim somewhere?  or from the web?
<fluxy> you using gaim?
<stantheman215> yes
<fluxy> just add the channel #ubuntu or something just as you used to join here (i never used gaim :S)
<stantheman215> ok....because i just clicked on this room to get here but can't find the #ubuntu room.....thanks
<stantheman215> ok.....i got it now!   thanks
<fluxy> actually xchat makes a much better irc client, u shud give it a spin
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-08
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<s0undt3ch> I installed network-manager-openvpn, I see the submenu but that does not open anything
<kensho> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-09
<super-6-1> hello
<super-6-1> anyone good with laptops?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Death_Sargent> can someone help me disable this anoying thing where pressing the touch pad to hard is read as a click
<Death_Sargent> I know this is not a support chanell I was just hopping a laptop user could help me
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-10
<VladimirBG> hi
<VladimirBG> hey, is there going to be a re-release of feisty due to Dell laptop issues?
<VladimirBG> Ati related ones
<crimsun> VladimirBG: huh?
<VladimirBG> feisty has issues when trying to run on Inspiron 6400/E1505 with Ati graphics
<VladimirBG> X server refuses to run
<crimsun> even with fglrx?
<VladimirBG> as I hear(may or may not be so) the fault is in VESA driver not working properly with Ati x1*** series
<VladimirBG> fglrx works
<VladimirBG> but is a hassle
<crimsun> I doubt Dell would distribute it configured for vesa.
<VladimirBG> and requires alternet CD with text install
<VladimirBG> well, I have a Dell, and I refuse to use Feisty (sticking to Dapper) untill that is fixed for one
<crimsun> no one's forcing you to dist-upgrade to 7.04
<crimsun> besides, we support 6.06 for quite a while longer
<VladimirBG> I know, but imagine how many users will walk away beeing disapointed thay need to do some heavy lifting in command line(I could, but I hate the hassle) to bring their system up and going...
<VladimirBG> there are a number of threads in ubuntu forums
<VladimirBG> (about the issue)
<mjg59> Well, there's little we can do
<mjg59> The CDs won't be reimaged
<VladimirBG> any chance for a service update image?
<VladimirBG> like 7.04.1?
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> Sorry
<kensho> hi
<popey> mjg59: if you have a laptop that fails the intel firmware kit checker cd thing, is there anything that can be done, or is it "call the hardware vendor" ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-11
<popey> last comment on bug 112104 specifically
<mjg59> popey: Like I said, the lack of throttling isn't a problem
<mjg59> So regardless of anything else, the bug is mistitled :)
<popey> heh
<popey> suggestions welcome then
<mjg59> But yeah, the scaling stuff looks utterly funted
<mjg59> What hardware is this?
<popey> tosh tablet laptop
<mjg59> Other than that, the failures are fairly harmless
<mjg59> Does Windows scale it correctly?
<popey> it doesnt feel quick though
<popey> dunno, dont use windows
<mjg59> Right, the scaling brokenness is probably killing performance
<mjg59> If you run something cpu intensive, do the values in /proc/cpuinfo rise?
<popey> it always sits at 2GHz
<popey> never changes
<mjg59> Yeah, that's fucked
<popey> my apologies if i disappear.. on ropey wifi at UDS
<mjg59> Also, don't use powernowd directly - the init script should just be setting up ondemand and leaving it up to the kernel
<popey> ok
<mjg59> Can you try unloading speedstep_centrino and load acpi-cupfreq instead?
<popey> sure
<popey> speedstep_centrino isnt currently loaded
<mjg59> ...
<mjg59> Ok, so that's a pretty poor sign to begin wth
<popey> acpi_cpufreq is
<mjg59> Ok, that might explain it
<mjg59> In that case, try unloading acpi-cpufreq and load speedstep-centrino
<popey> ok
<popey> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<mjg59> Anything appear in dmesg then?
<popey> no, but I get a lot of these all the time:-
<popey> [ 5424.824000]  APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<popey> [ 5424.824000]  APIC error on CPU1: 40(40)
<mjg59> Ok. I think you'll need to work with Ben to figure out why speedstep-centrino isn't working. In theory, the acpi_cpufreq stuff should work.
<popey> heh, spoke to ben the other day, he said "it's broken"
<mjg59> Well, that's the obvious conclusion
<popey> well, actually said "sounds liek hardware failure"
<mjg59> What was the bios option that you changed actually called?
<popey> sorry, can't remember, it was something about cpu scaling
<popey> but not the word scaling
<popey> will check in the morning when i reboot
<mjg59> It may be that that needs to be enabled
<popey> is this the kind of thing that might be fixed by a bios update or is it more likely to be a kernel thing do you think?
<mjg59> Sounds like a bios thing
<popey> ok, will re-enable when i boot in the morning and try the speedstep_centrino module, thanks
<popey> meh, couldn't waity
<popey> it is called "Dynamic CPU Frequency Scaling" - I had it set to "Always high", now it is "Dynamically Switchable"
<mjg59> Ok
<popey> (last option is "always low")
<mjg59> "Dynamically Switchable" sounds like the right value
<popey> cpuinfo says 1GHz
<mjg59> Ok. If you do something that loads the CPU (like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null) does that rise?
<popey> alan@mother:/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0$ cat throttling
<popey> <not supported>
<popey> one mo
<popey> yes
<popey> cpuinfo says 2GHz now
<mjg59> Ok. So that works.
<mjg59> throttling isn't the same thing as frequency scaling
<popey> and back to 1Ghz
<popey> ah, ok
<mjg59> Throttling just drops the clock rate of the processor. It doesn't drop the voltage. As a result, it's entirely useless for anything other than emergency limitation, and even then scaling is preferable.
<popey> right
<mjg59> So don't worry about the lack of throttling
<popey> wilco
<mjg59> Based on your descriptions, everything now sounds fine except for the oddly low performance
<mjg59> Which is somewhat trickier to track down...
<mjg59> Your laptop probably has less cache than the desktop machine, but I would expect that to make a huge difference in the case you're describing
<popey> kind of a bummer when i was hoping to do some cpu intensive stuff with this thing :(
<mjg59> I'd recommend some more solid benchmarking
<popey> ok, the unix bench thing?
<popey> Byte Unix Benchmark
<mjg59> For instance
<mjg59> I've never done any heavy CPU benchmarking, so...
<popey> http://hants.lug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?ByteUNIXBenchmark is the kind of thing
<popey> which seems relatively comprehensive
<popey> thanks for the time spent on this mjg59, another beer in the nudge bank
<Fahuadai> I have heard that 7.04 has inproved support for broadcom wireless cards including the bcm43** series. I've been trying for a while to get wpa2 working on a university network with no luck so far.
<Fahuadai> would upgrading to 7.04 help?
<elcuco> hi
<elcuco> I am using Kubuntu 6.10 (in 2 hours 7.04) on a Lenovo 3000 N100, and found this site:
<elcuco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100
<elcuco> some things are not exactly corrent in that wiki page.
<elcuco> for example external monitor did not work for me on the 7.04 livecd
<elcuco> screen is not detected out of the box (915 resolution)
* elcuco is editing the page
<crimsun> elcuco: you need to use xserver-xorg-video-intel, of coure.
<crimsun> course ^
<crimsun> forget xserver-xorg-video-i810 + 915resolution
<peterka> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-12
<ytoox> I got a toshiba a105 with the phoenix bios, I installed linux and updated the bios. Hotkeys seem to work ok but brightness control does not
<ytoox> how can I fix this?
<ytoox> please
<Odi> hello please.
<Odi> I have a little problem.
<Odi> with my pcmcia usb
<Odi> the external dvd is not working when connected to the pcmcia usb 2.0 card
<Odi> any idea please?
<Peter> what alternate methods for installation are there besides CD and Network boot?
<SmokingBlood> hi
<SmokingBlood> anybody here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-13
<sacater> hey
<sacater> I have a compaq Armada M700
<sacater> when I load up, i get a message 'Bios Age, something something ACPI, something, shutoff
<sacater> it is right at the beggining
<sacater> after grub
<sacater> would it be in system logs?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-05
<grunge> hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem dell M1330,
<grunge> ubuntu 7.10 vorinstalliert?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-06
<Burba> Hi anybody here
<zintzun> test
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-07
<jayman20086> how is the laptop project in ubuntu going
<flaccid> what is this channel for?
<jayman20086> i have found a few bugs in kde, do I have to be invited to help on bugs, i know there is launchpad, but you have to spend alot of time to get in first
<flaccid> jayman20086: according to the topic, this channel is not for support
<jayman20086> i don't want support
<jayman20086> i have a question to be sent in the right place
<flaccid> this is not the right place to ask your question.
<jayman20086> okay, lets complain about everything
<flaccid> hehe
<jayman20086> i foudnt the only channel i could find
<flaccid> whats so hard about asking your questions in #kubuntu or #ubuntu jay?
<jayman20086> i have, but i wait over ten minutes and i can't ever get a simple answer or really any
<flaccid> i was waiting for your samba question, but i never saw it asked
<jayman20086> thats why i private messaged so you didn't have to sort through many posts to find it
<flaccid> help is done in the channel and i can handle sorting through many posts
<flaccid> helpers don't help in private messages
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-09
<Ubuntu-desperate> Hi there...
<Ubuntu-desperate> need some help with fujitsu siemens amilo pi 2530 for hardware config
<Ubuntu-desperate> still fglxr for ati drivers?
<Ubuntu-desperate> r u thinking about?
<Ubuntu-desperate> or just ignoring me?
<studente> Hello!
<studente> Anyone of you have ever installed Ubuntu on Mac Intel based machine?
<studente> Is that possible?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-11
<ak5> hello?
<pentanux> hi all
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-04
<jazzlamb> anyone here?
<jazzlamb> can anyone tell me if the sound card issue has been resolved for Asus M51 in v9.04
<hanfm> hello, since today, my touchpad doesnt work, any ideas?
<tontonmax7345> hello !
<tontonmax7345> o r u
<tontonmax7345> trouble with jaunty on hp pavillon dv4-1199ef  no keyboard after booting
<tontonmax7345> some idea ?
<tontonmax7345> livecd sure
<tontonmax7345> hp p/n : ft183EA#abf
<tontonmax7345> next step try mandriva spring09
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-05
<JJNova> Hello
<tontonmax7345> hey
<tontonmax7345> ?
<anhu> hei
<tontonmax7345> i have trouble with keyboard when i try to instal hp DV4-1199
<tontonmax7345> =-O
<tontonmax7345> after livecd boot no keyboard
<anhu> u are not first, somebody in finnish channel also complained same issue
<tontonmax7345> yes
<tontonmax7345> kernel don't understand this hardware or bios trouble i don't know
<anhu> maybe just driver bug
<tontonmax7345> yearh
<tontonmax7345> i will try whith spring09 and with oustside keyboard (usb)
<anhu> ok
<tontonmax7345> there is a button to switch off touch pad
<anhu> try it first, but i just think problem is issue with livecd keyboard driver or just firmware
<anhu> and u got external keyboard, if u boot again to ubuntu.. try to type on terminal dmesg | tail
<tontonmax7345> (09:47:25) anhu: and u got external keyboard, if u boot again to ubuntu.. try to type on terminal dmesg | tail :D yes i will
<tontonmax7345> hey u !
<tontonmax7345> always with my hp DV4-1199 mandriva wouldnt boot with error isolinux : Disk error 09, AX =42 DF, drive Fe
<elena09> hi
<elena09> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-08
<ichik1> hi
<anhu> hi
<abep> good evening :) any xorg.conf experts here? :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-05-12
<Guest30410> anybody there?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-05-16
<Depravity> hey...
<Depravity> no?
<Depravity> Damn.
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-05-10
<ano538> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-05-13
<phearret> if someone has time I have a question.
<phearret> /channel
<phearret> sorry
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-05-06
<junka> hi
